# Return of ich (I think)



## peekie13 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a 45 gallon aquarium that was started in February. It has been cycled and all of the water parameters are where they should be. A few weeks ago, we had an outbreak of ick after adding some new fish to our aquarium. I treated with API Super Ick Cure. I think now though that it has come back. I noticed that one of my long-finned tetras has a salt-like spot on his fin. I don't want to mess around and would like to treat right away. I am wondering what would be the best treatment. I have 5 long-finned tetras, 3 red major tetras, 2 platys and 3 young mollies. I would greatly appreciate some help so that I can get this eradicated once and for all. Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Kordon rid ich +.
Want to kill ich?
Know the enemy!
Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
Know the enemy!
Killit!


----------



## peekie13 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank- you very much! That was a very informative article. I feel so much better using the salt and heat method than other drugs. I am going to give it a try.


----------

